# Virgin/tivo, mains cable.



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Is the mains cable hard wired, or is it 2 pin plugable.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Looking at http://regmedia.co.uk/2010/12/01/vtivo_1.jpg I don't see anywhere for a mains cable, so expect it's hardwired in.


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

An external laptop style powerpack plugs into the back of the TiVo, in that piccy it's the hole to the right of the HDMI port. The powerpack has a standard two way mains cable plugged into it.

HTH

Mark S.


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

AHa! THAT'S why it is so small! They've done the usual trick of moving the line voltage out of the device, so I'll have another floor sitting 'brick' to gather dust and/or heat the carpet.

Shame!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

okonski_uk said:


> AHa! THAT'S why it is so small! They've done the usual trick of moving the line voltage out of the device, so I'll have another floor sitting 'brick' to gather dust and/or heat the carpet.
> 
> Shame!


Well, my installer stuck the brick on the shelf in my TV cabinet behind the TiVo


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

...and it's the same cable as plugged straight into the back of S1.


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

smokie said:


> ...and it's the same cable as plugged straight into the back of S1.


I am confused now smokie, my s1 has a 2 pin connector, and wizard says it is possibly a single input in the virgin/tivo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I suspect it will be like my netbook PSU (and most other external PSUs)... mains to 'block' will be standard figure-of-8; 'block' to unit will be single pin.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

deesee said:


> I am confused now smokie, my s1 has a 2 pin connector, and wizard says it is possibly a single input in the virgin/tivo.


Installer didn't put in any new power as far as I saw, I'm pretty sure it's figure of 8 cable which came out of TiVo went into power block


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

Yep, the mains to powerblock lead is a standard figure-of-8 cable, in my case the one that was plugged into my old STB, and the powerblock plugs into the TiVo using a standard round 2 pin plug.


----------

